# Downloading



## Tony_photoplus (Jan 11, 2009)

I have been looking at FreeBSD to load but am unsure about downloading it.  I know that a standard 2.2GHz AMD machine like mine would download the i386 version, but there seems to be several downloads??  Do I need to download all of them and the unload each one to a separate disk or onto one disk.  I usually put it on a DVD disk and its usually fine from others I have tried.

Looking forward to your advice

Thanks

Tony


----------



## ale (Jan 11, 2009)

You can get the 7.1-RELEASE-i386-dvd1.iso.gz gzipped image.
If you have a good internet connection you can get just the 7.1-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso and then install additional packages from the ftp servers.


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 11, 2009)

what do you mean by several download
pick architecture [i386 if you got 32bit or 64bit CPU. amd64 if you got 64bit cpu, and want 64bit system, ore you have 4+GB ram]
download cd/dvd [i suggest dvd]
Figure out if FreeBSD going to be the only OS on HDD
install accordingly

and read handbook
Installing FreeBSD


----------



## Tony_photoplus (Jan 11, 2009)

This is what I see and this is what is confusing me.






Thanks for your help


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 11, 2009)

nothing confusing....
get dvd burn install


----------



## ale (Jan 11, 2009)

Get this one:
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ISO-IMAGES-i386/7.1/7.1-RELEASE-i386-dvd1.iso.gz

It's the gzipped dvd iso image.


----------



## Tony_photoplus (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok sorted thanks.  Sorry just get easily confused as I take morphine every day.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## tangram (Jan 11, 2009)

Just forget to extract the ISO from the archive.


----------

